
Tool for Thought (2005) - barry-cotter
http://www.stevenberlinjohnson.com/movabletype/archives/000230.html
======
Shank
I believe this is the correct URL: [https://stevenberlinjohnson.com/tool-for-
thought-b12c170fcc2...](https://stevenberlinjohnson.com/tool-for-
thought-b12c170fcc24)

------
vonnik
404

